# Photo Editing Software



## jbyrd24 (Jun 5, 2005)

I just bout a new Kodak 7630. I like Kodak's picture storeage
system, but I'm not crazy about their photo editing software.
What do you folks like ? (Free).

Thanks


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 5, 2005)

In the "free" category, try Picasa from Google.  It has a load of features and the full support of Google corporate.  It's another of their shots over the Microsoft bow.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Lou[]
Thanks for the info. I downloaded that earlier and didn't
see a feature I'm looking for. It's where you crop the photo, convert it to the file you need and size it. (say 600 pixels in
length). Jake and I should be in church this morning but hate to say we've had the opportunity to go fishing this morning. Doesn't happen often. Love the TSW !!!!!!!!!!![}][]


----------



## rduncan (Jun 5, 2005)

Another free graphics editor I use is "Pixia".  It's almost Photoshopish in its muscle.

http://park18.wakwak.com/~pixia/download.htm

Short on documentation but long on power.


----------



## woodwish (Jun 5, 2005)

Brian-  Please understand that I am studying to be an ordained Episcopalian priest someday, but I am not real fond of big corporate churh.  If God had in mind for you and Jake to worship by fishing then life is good.  I would imagine that you spoke often with God while fishing, never knew a fisherman that didn't. []

I should've gone to church also, but with my itching allergy today I just didn't think I was called there.  Had a couple of cups of coffee this morning in the garden, read the local paper, and spent a lot of time talking with God about several issues.  Seemed to me His presence was much stronger in my garden with the dog this morning than it is in our cold-feeling church, but that is another sermon.  Hope the fishing was good. []


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbyrd24_
> <br />Hi Lou[]
> Thanks for the info. I downloaded that earlier and didn't
> see a feature I'm looking for. It's where you crop the photo, convert it to the file you need and size it. (say 600 pixels in
> length).



 I downloaded it too, after Lou pointed it out. For a free editor, it's kinda neat. You can crop and resize with it, and it automatically converts it to JPEG. Crop is right on the editing menu, and when you click on export, you can resize.


----------



## GregD (Jul 1, 2005)

I've been using IrfanView. It's not photo shop but it does all I need.


----------



## vick (Jul 1, 2005)

paint.net is a favorite of mine
http://www.eecs.wsu.edu/paint.net/


----------



## JimGo (Jul 1, 2005)

Just downloaded that Mike...seems to be a great basic editor.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 2, 2005)

Don't know how this subject fits in here, but I won't let that detail stop me from commenting enneyhow. [] If I recall correctly, Jesus had a close sidekick who was a fisherman. And, at least once, he took a whole boatload of his friends fishing. They had a good day too. Today's paper had an article by a pastor who actually said that occasional days fishing and going on weekend trips with the family was a good thing to bond and refresh, even if it meant missing a couple worship services during the summer. Good luck in your studies.









> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />Brian-  Please understand that I am studying to be an ordained Episcopalian priest someday, but I am not real fond of big corporate churh.  If God had in mind for you and Jake to worship by fishing then life is good.  I would imagine that you spoke often with God while fishing, never knew a fisherman that didn't. []
> 
> I should've gone to church also, but with my itching allergy today I just didn't think I was called there.  Had a couple of cups of coffee this morning in the garden, read the local paper, and spent a lot of time talking with God about several issues.  Seemed to me His presence was much stronger in my garden with the dog this morning than it is in our cold-feeling church, but that is another sermon.  Hope the fishing was good. []


----------



## vick (Jul 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Just downloaded that Mike...seems to be a great basic editor.



Glad you like it I hated the editors that came with my camera and tried a couple of free ones with out much success.  Then a friend at work told be about paint.net and I could not be happier. Maybe not as many features as some of the other but all I ever really do if crop, resize, compress, and adjust brightness anyways.


----------



## forkball (Jul 22, 2005)

Free?  Well... if you want Photoshop like functionality for FREE... The others listed are "OKAY", but "GIMP" is by far the best out there.  http://www.gimp.org   It's multi-platform and does all the basic things that photoshop does.  




> _Originally posted by jbyrd24_
> <br />I just bout a new Kodak 7630. I like Kodak's picture storeage
> system, but I'm not crazy about their photo editing software.
> What do you folks like ? (Free).[]
> ...


----------



## Mudder (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by forkball_
> <br />Free?  Well... if you want Photoshop like functionality for FREE... The others listed are "OKAY", but "GIMP" is by far the best out there.  http://www.gimp.org   It's multi-platform and does all the basic things that photoshop does.
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo!

Coming from a Unix/Linux background I would give a vote to "the GIMP"
It has a steep learning curve but it can do a lot that Photoshop can do and it's free.

http://www.gimp.org/

Also available for those Mac users.


----------



## MDWine (Jul 28, 2005)

Fishing is always GREAT!  Catching is a different matter, but to me it doesn't matter.  To twist a phrase, fishing is next to Godliness.  I cannot think, when observing fish, birds, water, trees, that God would be too angry for an occasional "nature sermon" versus a hour of 'regular church' service!  Besides, I attend 'nature service' more often than 'church service', 'cos I don't have to wait till Sunday!

I think (I HOPE) he understands! [][]


----------



## Old Griz (Jul 28, 2005)

"God does not remove from man's time on earth those hours spent communing with nature".... 
I am going to live to 357 if that's true....


----------

